# Ohio Medical Marijuana Laws?



## noxiously (Dec 22, 2010)

Does anyone know how to put something on the ballot as to how to get medical marijuana legalized in Ohio? Has anyone heard any news as to how far away Ohio is to legalizing medical marijuana?


----------



## BlazedBushin (Dec 23, 2010)

Good luck with that bro. Ohio is like THE WORST place to live in the COUNTRY last i heard. Ohio is gonna need alot more going for it before anything happens imo.


----------



## 6t4bit (Jan 6, 2011)

Make a petition get people to sign it, specifically 250,000. and fuck medical just go for straight up legalization. gotta do it by like June for it to be on the ballot for this year.


----------



## 6t4bit (Jan 6, 2011)

I'll be your first signature as I live in O-town.


----------



## whitetiger (Jan 6, 2011)

Ohio Isn't to bad, Marijuana decriminalized with possession of under 100grams only a ticket. Though the people here are vary conservative and closed minded


----------



## 6t4bit (Jan 9, 2011)

whitetiger said:


> Though the people here are vary conservative and closed minded


 This is all too true and it's absolutely terrible considering we're the heart of America.


----------



## noxiously (Jan 9, 2011)

Yea the people in Ohio are very closed minded and way too conservative. It's like they are afraid of trying to live in the year 2011. We have to keep reminding them that this isn't 1950 any more, things have changed.


----------



## dukefan1518 (Jan 25, 2011)

Check out ohiopatientsnetwork.org. You can become a member and help us fight to have it legalized.


----------



## dukefan1518 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hopefully with a new governor and improved legislation we can see some real change within a year or two, otherwise I might have to make my residence in Michigan lol


----------



## noxiously (Jan 25, 2011)

lol good one Duke. I don't know about Michigan though, I'd rather travel across country to Cali lol Buckeye fan here


----------



## noxiously (Jan 25, 2011)

But you know, I'm not sure if I would want it to be 100% legal. If it were, the government would have so many laws regarding it that the average person couldn't grow their own medicine. It would probably be like alcohol, as far as I know it is still illegal to produce moonshine, so who's to say they wouldn't make it so only corporations with special licenses could grow. If Ohio would just have the same laws regarding growing and selling to co-ops and to patients as does California then I think that would be much better than 100% legalization.


----------



## Roll69 (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm from Ohio also. I think every state should have some type of legalization on the ballot as well. Wether or not it's to become a 100% legal, or just medically; it still should be highly considered. I think we need to work on legalizing it medically, before it's fully legal. The government could profit so much in taxes from marijuana sales, it would give a nice boost to the economy again.


----------



## by the dashboard light (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm also from southern OH down by the river...


----------



## thexception (Feb 3, 2011)

http://www.norml.org/index.cfm?wtm_view=&Group_ID=4557
Here r the current Ohio laws, don't seem to bad (not medical yet) but possession/cultivation of less then 100g is no jail time, simply a $150 fine

http://capwiz.com/norml2/issues/
This link shows the current states up for legislation on mj related issues, OH is not one of them yet.


----------



## memagop (Mar 4, 2011)

contact the director of the norml in Dayton OH. She is suppose to be in contact with a legislator at the capital that want to submit a bill. I am sorry I can't remember her name. Very bad brain fog for several months now, not because of cannabis, but because of LEGAL MEDS BOOO! I thought it was to be submitted in Feb, but I have been looking for it and have not seen it, You might check with her. Good Luck, I will be right there fighting with you. if you decide to do anything let me know. I will be all yours after 4/20/2011 when Overgrow the Government is done in D.C. Check it out here on the legalize matters or on the web site at www.overgrowthegovt.com. 

Namaste!
Mema


----------



## memagop (Mar 4, 2011)

Ohio is a decrim state, by state law you can have up to 3 oz and only get a ticket for 150 and get your stash taken away. No drug pipes, papers, or paraphernalia, you go to jail for that. So what good is it to have decrim 3 oz of pot if you can't have paraphernalia? I guess you just have to eat it, then do the utensils that you used become paraphernalia? LOL


----------



## memagop (Mar 4, 2011)

Check your local laws also, Cincinnati did have an ordinance that over ruled the Decrim, but they got rid of that ordinance a few months ago! But other communities may still have ordinance on the books. Check them out!


----------



## Shrimpslushi (Mar 6, 2011)

im from ohio northeast youngstown warren area and i would do what ever it takes to help get mj legal here!


----------



## sniffer (Mar 6, 2011)

ohio is just one Big speed trap ,
i hate driving to cedar point !


----------



## molomuz (Mar 8, 2011)

Doesn't sound bad on paper does it. Do you know how heavy your plant will be to get 100 dry/usable grams? In ohio they cut the plant at the bottom and weigh the whole thing. Your screwed if you cultivate in ohio. You will also lose your drivers license for 6 months. That tells me its not really decriminalized and ohio wants me to buy medicine off the street instead of provide my own.


----------



## KUSHSMOKE23 (Mar 9, 2011)

Im from akron ohio i just got busted for smoken and driven now im on probation for a year i get off in june when do i have to do to get a med card im moven to cali the inland empire area i have arthritis n my hand/foot and i have really bad headaches/migraines can i get a med card for that... Thats one of the reasons im moven to cali?


----------



## maxamus1 (May 13, 2011)

a new bill has just been put up so call ur reps and everyone else to make sure it passes this time.


----------



## tokingtiger (May 22, 2011)

posted: May 18 2011, 
Once again, *Rep. Kenny Yuko* has introduced legislation that would protect seriously ill Ohioans from arrest for using marijuana in consultation with their physicians. This is the second year in a row that Yuko has introduced his bill, so will it fare better than last year? Lets hope so. Due to term limits, this is Yukos last go round in the statehouse, so medical marijuana will need a new champion if this years bill doesnt pass. the link to this page: http://www.mpp.org/states/ohio/overviews/medical-professionals-testify-1.html

Here is a page from Norml that is awsome for sending to your state rep in OHIO ! United we Stand! Stoned and Staring we Screwed, get active! http://capwiz.com/norml2/issues/alert/?alertid=45282501


----------

